# Self Build Iveco



## kell (Aug 25, 2009)

Pics and details of both our previous vans (an Iveco Daily 35/10) self build, which we used for three years then sold to fund the second self build, the longer wheelbased Iveco Daily 35s11.
are at

http://www.kellsvan.piczo.com


----------



## Nomad1 (Aug 25, 2009)

what a great conversion,,,,better than a lot of factory vans ive seen,,

  well done .


----------



## rach82 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow - they look fantastic, you would never know they were converted

(Well I wouldn't anyway)

Well done


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Aug 25, 2009)

kell said:


> Pics and details of both our previous vans (an Iveco Daily 35/10) self build, which we used for three years then sold to fund the second self build, the longer wheelbased Iveco Daily 35s11.
> are at
> 
> Kellsvan



And very nice it is too.

Big Trev


----------



## jogguk (Aug 26, 2009)

kell said:


> Pics and details of both our previous vans (an Iveco Daily 35/10) self build, which we used for three years then sold to fund the second self build, the longer wheelbased Iveco Daily 35s11.
> are at
> 
> Kellsvan



Very neat and professional finish, good write up too

John


----------



## Croftland1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Incredible....you're wasted for sure Kell


----------



## paulh (May 30, 2010)

A very good build thread very informative and inspiring


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 30, 2010)

Your first van is pretty good !!!  



Your new van ,YOU'RE JUST SHOWING OFF 

Very Nice , Well done ..

Alan.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 30, 2010)

I've seen inside his van it's really well done and John and his wife are lovely people and great fun.


----------



## kell (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind remarks.

The biggest problem with having a self build van is that it's never finished. virtually every trip away in it brings a new idea to be added when we get home.

Today I fitted a drop down table that can be used outside the van when the sliding door is open. SWMBO saw one on another self build van and decided that it was a great idea. I wonder what she'll come up with on our next trip.

Note to self: Don't park near other motorhomes or strike up conversations with motohome owners within earshot of the boss!


----------



## n8rbos (May 31, 2010)

superb van/s and site m8 , agree with the last sentence lol, cya about


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 1, 2010)

brilliant job tried to log on your site but an error so congrats on a exelent job


----------



## Captain (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure what you do for a living, but you should pack it in and do this fulltime. 

I think you could make yourself a tidy little profit


----------

